# Filter liked/favourited photos



## Shane Blakeley (Mar 19, 2020)

Evening all.

I shared a gallery of 50 photos with colleagues to get their preferences in order to cull it down 20 or so.  Any pointers on how to filter that collection to show only the liked photos, preferably by numbers of likes?

While we are at it, is there any way to set up a filter routine along the lines or Flagged or Three stars or Red?

Thanks in advance and take care.
Shane


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2020)

No, there's no filter yet for Comments & Likes. The only thing you can do is sort the collection by "Last Comment Time", which will put all the photos that have received comments at the top of the grid, with the most recent first.

I don't think it's possible to use the Library Filter to do "OR" filters, but a Smart Collection could do it easily enough.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't think it's possible either. I have found that selecting two criteria in the same column works as 'or', so clicking on two keywords in the same keyword column is an 'or' search. Selecting items in different columns is 'and'.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 19, 2020)

A slightly different approach is to use the Proofing feature in Lightroom Web. It's similar to sharing, but you can then log into your account via a web browser, filter likes by user, and save each filtered set of images as a new collection, which will sync down to Classic Lightroom.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 19, 2020)

_"The only thing you can do is sort the collection by "Last Comment Time", which will put all the photos that have received comments at the top of the grid, with the most recent first."_

A couple of gotchas to be aware of: 

- You have to choose Sort: Last Comment Time using the toolbar at the bottom of Library grid view. A long-standing bug causes the menu command View > Sort > Last Comment Time to be greyed out:
https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...sort-last-comment-time-incorrectly-greyed-out
- You can only sort exactly one synced collection. If you select more than one, you won't be able to sort them!
https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...or-comments-and-likes-in-all-publish-services
If you find yourself doing a lot of this, the Any Comment plugin lets you search and sort by comments and likes more flexibly. It's less convenient than having it built-in, but it can get the job done.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 19, 2020)

johnrellis said:


> If you find yourself doing a lot of this, the Any Comment plugin lets you search and sort by comments and likes more flexibly. It's less convenient than having it built-in, but it can get the job done.


I used this plugin and was very satisfied with it.


----------



## Shane Blakeley (Mar 19, 2020)

Thank you all.  I will try your suggestions on the weekend.


----------



## habib_dargham (Dec 4, 2021)

Shane Blakeley said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I shared a gallery of 50 photos with colleagues to get their preferences in order to cull it down 20 or so.  Any pointers on how to filter that collection to show only the liked photos, preferably by numbers of likes?
> 
> ...


Indeed there is a way to filter likes, in the new LRC 2022, you just left click on the yellow message icon of your collection, then you click ''review comment'', it will automatically show the liked pictures first, followed by the rest of them.


----------

